# Men's Hair Loss > Non Surgical Hair Replacement >  How was the first day wearing a system?

## Mike K

How did you go to work the first day with a hair system? Do you just act like nothing is different? Did anyone say anything or make any comments? This is really the only thing stopping me at this point surely people will know.

----------


## Notcoolanymore

I think if you are going to go the hair piece route you have to be conservative about it.  You can't go from severe diffuse thinning NW6 pattern, to a full thick head of hair.  I think it would be best if you increase the thickness in small increments over time.

----------


## Mike K

> I think if you are going to go the hair piece route you have to be conservative about it.  You can't go from severe diffuse thinning NW6 pattern, to a full thick head of hair.  I think it would be best if you increase the thickness in small increments over time.


 I'm almost a 3v

----------


## Notcoolanymore

> I'm almost a 3v


 You are in your mid 20's right?  I saw your topless pic earlier and it looked like your hair was pretty good.  Damn that sucks.  I don't know how guys like us can pull off a hair system.  I have recently started thinking of getting a hair transplant to fill in my temples.

----------


## Buster

> I think if you are going to go the hair piece route you have to be conservative about it.  You can't go from severe diffuse thinning NW6 pattern, to a full thick head of hair.  I think it would be best if you increase the thickness in small increments over time.


 I remember seeing a commercial for Bosley many years ago where one of the guys was speaking about his experience of being a nw 6 and then having a full head of hair (hair system). He said the only thing people said about it were things like "Did you get a hair cut?" or "Are you working out?" 

Yeah right, someone isn't going to notice a guy who was bald having a full head of hair all of a sudden. They think we're chumps.

----------


## lvlace

> I remember seeing a commercial for Bosley many years ago where one of the guys was speaking about his experience of being a nw 6 and then having a full head of hair (hair system). He said the only thing people said about it were things like "Did you get a hair cut?" or "Are you working out?" 
> 
> Yeah right, someone isn't going to notice a guy who was bald having a full head of hair all of a sudden. They think we're chumps.


  Buster....you may have difficulty believing what was stated in the commercial, but, it is a typical reaction. Virtually identical to the reactions I got from friends and others when I went from bald on the top of head (side and back hair only) to a full head of hair with my first ever hairpiece. My original hairpiece was a custom piece sized to cover my bald area which extends approx 8 /1/2" from front hairline to the back and about 6" wide laterally at the widest point. That is a lot of bald area. The hair used in the hairpiece also matched my existing hair in color perfectly. The density would be categorized as "medium." Medium means a full head of hair not to be confused with what "notcoolanymore" suggested (light density) earlier in this thread. I also had a pro cut the hair per my instructions and to blend the side and back hairs into my natural hair. My piece was not the stereotype hair piece often portrayed in comedy skits that obviously anyone would immediately recognize. No "rug" or " dead cat look."
Like you I assumed that friends etc would notice. But I did not care. So what? I would deal with it if and when it happened. Prior to ordering I read a lot of comments by wearers when questioned about what kind of responses they got when friends first saw them with hair. The overwhelming majority of new wearers say the same thing: "incredibly no one notices!" I remained skeptical.  It simply did not square logically with me.  Surely it had to be obvious.
Here's what happened........
Out of all my friends, relatives and business associates only 3 people commented on my "change" in appearance. Out of the 3 only one mentioned "hair." See experiences 1-3 below....
1.  The first friend to see me with the new piece is someone I had known for several years. We got together at a restaurant.  Upon seeing me she said verbatim the following: "Oh.....new hair style. It looks good." I almost started to laugh but remained restrained replying that I had a new hair stylist and had decided to wear a "longer" hair style. End of discussion. To this day she has never mention hair to me again. I was becoming a believer.
2. I have a friend who is a well known Phd psychotherapist that I had known at the time for almost 15 years. One of the most interesting people I know. She is trained to observe behavior and to listen intently. I assumed that surely she would notice the hair. We got together for one of our extended lunches ....about 2 hours. Not once during the 2 hours did she mention anything about hair or my obvious (at least to me) change in appearance. Not once did I even notice her eyes moving up to my hair. When lunch concluded as we were standing in the parking lot she said: "by the way....you are really looking good." "You" not "hair." To this day she has never mentioned hair to me. Now I WAS a believer.
3. Friend #3 is also someone I had known for several "bald" years. She invited me to join her and her friends for a dinner social. During the first 45 minutes of dinner I noticed her repeatedly looking at me (not my hair) with a quizzical expression. I was sure she noticed the hair. Finally she said: "you look different!" No mention of hair just the "you" again. I replied that I have been working out extra hard, eating well and sleeping 7-8 hours per day. She shrugged. End of discussion. Never again has there been any comment by her or any of her friends who also knew me pre-hair.
Every other person I know including someone I have know prior to grade school and another who is my best friend that have known since the 4 th grade followed by high school and college has ever said one word about hair or an appearance change.
Contrary to what you guys on this forum think, the overwhelming majority of people on the planet are neither very observant nor care about hairloss. The guys on this forum (mostly 20's and 30's) are ones obsessed with hair. The general population is not.

----------


## grincher

Personally, I had no real problems. People knew something was different, but no one caught on. I had a few "you've lost weight" and one "you look different" to which I replied I have been using a new volumising shampoo.

Without knowing your current hair loss, you could consider upping your density in stages as I did before hitting my final one. Its more discrete. I also had mine done at the start of my holiday so when I returned to the office it wasnt so "overnight"

----------


## Mike K

> You are in your mid 20's right?  I saw your topless pic earlier and it looked like your hair was pretty good.  Damn that sucks.  I don't know how guys like us can pull off a hair system.  I have recently started thinking of getting a hair transplant to fill in my temples.


 Yea it's pretty incredible how much hair you can lose in less than 4 years... 

Hair transplants are great and all, but I have NW7s in my family so a HT means signing up for a lifetime of finasteride, multiple surgeries, and possibly running out of donor hair. I saw Jrw651's pics of his new hairpiece on this site recently and it looks fantastic and he seems happy with it. 

Thank you all for your responses. I'll be at work the next couple of weeks, when I get back home I plan on making a template. I'll post some pics and whatever questions I have to make sure I am doing it right.

----------


## baldduders

One thing is for sure, not a single person that knows you won't miss out that you all of a sudden have new hair piece. Most people might not mention it, nobody really cares so much, that is the big secret is everyone might have a little chuckle now and then when they joke about it behind your back, but sooner or later everyone finds out you have a hair piece.

The best you can do is accept that everyone will know you have fake hair, and avoid lying to your friends because when you lie and they know it, they will never trust you again... better to say nothing or not comment or just joke about it.

In the end you will still have fake hair.

What i am considering if getting a new hair piece, and taking my before and after picture, putting it on Facebook and telling everyone about it with a chicly myself, because for some reason fake hair is funny but in the end it doesn't look that funny.. my uncle has always had a hair piece and everyone knows it, what difference does it make

----------


## baldduders

Everyone is just being polite, every single one of them notices, they just don't care much about it, like would you ever mention to a friend that got breast implants, hey, your new tits look great ? 



> Buster....you may have difficulty believing what was stated in the commercial, but, it is a typical reaction. Virtually identical to the reactions I got from friends and others when I went from bald on the top of head (side and back hair only) to a full head of hair with my first ever hairpiece. My original hairpiece was a custom piece sized to cover my bald area which extends approx 8 /1/2" from front hairline to the back and about 6" wide laterally at the widest point. That is a lot of bald area. The hair used in the hairpiece also matched my existing hair in color perfectly. The density would be categorized as "medium." Medium means a full head of hair not to be confused with what "notcoolanymore" suggested (light density) earlier in this thread. I also had a pro cut the hair per my instructions and to blend the side and back hairs into my natural hair. My piece was not the stereotype hair piece often portrayed in comedy skits that obviously anyone would immediately recognize. No "rug" or " dead cat look."
> Like you I assumed that friends etc would notice. But I did not care. So what? I would deal with it if and when it happened. Prior to ordering I read a lot of comments by wearers when questioned about what kind of responses they got when friends first saw them with hair. The overwhelming majority of new wearers say the same thing: "incredibly no one notices!" I remained skeptical.  It simply did not square logically with me.  Surely it had to be obvious.
> Here's what happened........
> Out of all my friends, relatives and business associates only 3 people commented on my "change" in appearance. Out of the 3 only one mentioned "hair." See experiences 1-3 below....
> 1.  The first friend to see me with the new piece is someone I had known for several years. We got together at a restaurant.  Upon seeing me she said verbatim the following: "Oh.....new hair style. It looks good." I almost started to laugh but remained restrained replying that I had a new hair stylist and had decided to wear a "longer" hair style. End of discussion. To this day she has never mention hair to me again. I was becoming a believer.
> 2. I have a friend who is a well known Phd psychotherapist that I had known at the time for almost 15 years. One of the most interesting people I know. She is trained to observe behavior and to listen intently. I assumed that surely she would notice the hair. We got together for one of our extended lunches ....about 2 hours. Not once during the 2 hours did she mention anything about hair or my obvious (at least to me) change in appearance. Not once did I even notice her eyes moving up to my hair. When lunch concluded as we were standing in the parking lot she said: "by the way....you are really looking good." "You" not "hair." To this day she has never mentioned hair to me. Now I WAS a believer.
> 3. Friend #3 is also someone I had known for several "bald" years. She invited me to join her and her friends for a dinner social. During the first 45 minutes of dinner I noticed her repeatedly looking at me (not my hair) with a quizzical expression. I was sure she noticed the hair. Finally she said: "you look different!" No mention of hair just the "you" again. I replied that I have been working out extra hard, eating well and sleeping 7-8 hours per day. She shrugged. End of discussion. Never again has there been any comment by her or any of her friends who also knew me pre-hair.
> Every other person I know including someone I have know prior to grade school and another who is my best friend that have known since the 4 th grade followed by high school and college has ever said one word about hair or an appearance change.
> Contrary to what you guys on this forum think, the overwhelming majority of people on the planet are neither very observant nor care about hairloss. The guys on this forum (mostly 20's and 30's) are ones obsessed with hair. The general population is not.

----------

